# West Side



## Bryan3204 (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone been seeing many birds on the West side of the state? I live around the Muskegon area and have had quite a few reds and bills on my lake, but they are in with all the coots close to shore. Might have to venture over to the east side to get some good shooting. Hoping they start to show up soon for a good final few weeks.
Good hunting to everyone.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

Very slow around Kalamazoo. I got skunked on Sunday. it always slows down this time of year. around thanksgiving it should pick up again


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Betting some people are getting birds on the west side. Also betting you won't get a really good answer to your question  Afterall, the "west side" is a big area.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

The west side of my pond has been good. Got a mallard tonight


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

Slow 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Still hoping to get a duck or two on the west side this year. I'll keep at it.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

been good for me all year, only a couple limits but i hunt solo and normally get 2 or 3 each time out 4 times a week


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

FullBody said:


> Still hoping to get a duck or two on the west side this year. I'll keep at it.


yeah i feel for you guys over there,..you guys should all get together and move your seasons later.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah i feel for you guys over there,..you guys should all get together and move your seasons later.


Haha here we go

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

I agree kid the hunting is slow at best over here till later in the season then it's over


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am near Kalamazoo and it is usually slow this time of the year. I also hunt north and the diver's are finally making the trip down. Should only get better!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah i feel for you guys over there,..you guys should all get together and move your seasons later.


Where's my popcorn?


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah i feel for you guys over there,..you guys should all get together and move your seasons later.


you can add the sarcasm you want KID but until you have to make your hunts only the west side you have know idea how well you have on it on the east side, with all your DNR managed waterfowl opprtuniies.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

That's why I bite the bullet and travel to Shia every chance I get. My kids thank me for it. Moving isn't an option, being flexible and budgeting $$$ is. Opportunities for really good hunts on this side of the state come late.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah i feel for you guys over there,..you guys should all get together and move your seasons later.


Ya caught me  Awesome idea.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

pikenetter said:


> you can add the sarcasm you want KID but until you have to make your hunts only the west side you have know idea how well you have on it on the east side, with all your DNR managed waterfowl opprtuniies.


He does his scouting in ND which is like shooting fish in a barrel for the most part.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

It's always slow over here during this part of the season but I thank the Lord every day for not having to live on the east side! 

To quote a popular phrase "No duck is worth that".


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

_


stackemup said:


> That's why I bite the bullet and travel to Shia every chance I get. My kids thank me for it. Moving isn't an option, being flexible and budgeting $$$ is. Opportunities for really good hunts on this side of the state come late.


 


Jim58 said:


> It's always slow over here during this part of the season but I thank the Lord every day for not having to live on the east side!
> 
> To quote a popular phrase "No duck is worth that".


 
[/thread] :lol:


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I did see a body of water on my way into work today that was holding about 500 birds that hasn't had any all season. That was somewhere west of US127 and east of Milwaukee.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> all my shiawassee rigs are for sale, i'm moving to like kzoo or Gr or something.
> At least i'm closer to nodak.


Sold.lol.have fun on the west side. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> um...SBE?


Only thing he said that catches me off guard is more birds concentrated, I'd say more birds just in general, i.e. migration. He doesn't need me to tell him anything just look at the numbers for fennville, didn't we do this comparison once?

I keep going out down here in IL and there's very few ducks, no evidence of any push. I kill out on honkers every time, but ducks, not yet..Thanksgiving round here.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> all my shiawassee rigs are for sale, i'm moving to like kzoo or Gr or something.
> At least i'm closer to nodak.


It's not so bad being a St. Charles boy transplanted to the west side. You just have to find religion and vote republican. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

FullBody said:


> Free preview for you...Mergs love corn.



Must be hunting that field between those 2 lakes again, 'eh?


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Honkers said:


> Must be hunting that field between those 2 lakes again, 'eh?


Merg alley


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Some pretty good count data for Central Illinois can be found here
http://www.bellrose.org/
Click on aerial inventories, some of the best waterfowl researchers in the country work out of that office

Missouri
http://mdc.mo.gov/hunting-trapping/...l-hunting/waterfowl-reports/mallard-migration

Squaw Creek National Wildlife Refuge Counts
http://www.fws.gov/refuge/Squaw_Creek/wildlife_and_habitat/waterfowl_count.html


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Field hunting during the week has been steady for the last couple of weeks. Malllards and woodies. we usuall get blacks towards the end of the season.


----------

